# Steering Wheel Audio Controls Don't Work, 08 Pathfinder



## Fusarelli (Feb 26, 2014)

My steering wheel audio control recently stopped working on my 2008 Pathfinder. The right side, which is the cruise control, works fine. To be exact, the left side audio controls actually do work, but only when the steering wheel is turned at least 1/4 to the left, when it's centered or turned to the right, it doesn't work at all.  Any ideas?? Thanks!


----------

